# To Lick



## Amatus

I've been trying to find the Latin word for 'to lick' without success.   

It's tricky writing Latin without the aid of a dictionary.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cagey

In the  "_Read This_" section at the top of the _Latin Forum _there is a list of resources that includes an English to Latin dictionary.   You will find a suggestion there.

(Don't feel bad about not having found this dictionary.  It took me a while to realize it was there, too.)


----------



## OldAvatar

Amatus said:


> I've been trying to find the Latin word for 'to lick' without success.
> 
> It's tricky writing Latin without the aid of a dictionary.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I'm not very good at Latin, but Romanian _a linge, lingere_ (*to lick*) comes from Latin _lingere._


----------



## Whodunit

OldAvatar said:


> I'm not very good at Latin, but Romanian _a linge, lingere_ (*to lick*) comes from Latin _lingere. _



I'd also suggest _lambere_.


----------



## gnicko

Hi, I'm Italian, and we use the word 'leccare' (to lick) which comes from vulgar Latin 'ligicare', directly coming from classic 'lingere'. 'Lambere' was actually used referring to animals and moving elements like seas or fire (Italian 'lambire', as in 'il mare lambisce la costa', the sea _licks_ (laps) the coast, or 'il cane lambiva la sua mano', the dog licked his/her hand).

I hope it can be of any use...


----------



## Whodunit

gnicko said:


> Hi, I'm Italian, and we use the word 'leccare' (to lick) which comes from vulgar Latin 'ligicare', directly coming from classic 'lingere'. 'Lambere' was actually used referring to animals and moving elements like seas or fire (Italian 'lambire', as in 'il mare lambisce la costa', the sea _licks_ (laps) the coast, or 'il cane lambiva la sua mano', the dog licked his/her hand).
> 
> I hope it can be of any use...



That might be true, but since we haven't been given any context (yet), we can't decide which word Amatus wanted to have.


----------



## Outsider

Moreover, _lamber_ in Portuguese (and Spanish?) can be used for people as well, so you'd have to check how it was used in classical Latin.


----------

